# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > Opportunity: any industrial factory design / logistics person here?

## jtstellar

might have some business opportunity.. for a fire proof paint manufacturing factory

----------


## HVACTech

I do supermarkets, process heating and cooling and high rises. what is the idea?

----------


## jtstellar

two things mainly.. one is to put up an automatic cut off for mixing of reagent.. we also have a powder mixing process that is done manually with workers cutting open the bags and dumping the powder into the drum, and that creates a lot of airborne powder.. looking for ways to make that better or at least find an effective vacuum filter around the operation.  where are you based?  we're in irvine california

----------


## osan

> two things mainly.. one is to put up an automatic cut off for mixing of reagent.. we also have a powder mixing process that is done manually with workers cutting open the bags and dumping the powder into the drum, and that creates a lot of airborne powder.. looking for ways to make that better or at least find an effective vacuum filter around the operation.  where are you based?  we're in irvine california


Powder deal: have you considered a closed chamber?  Set up roller way, bag goes on, goes through simple (REALLY simple) airlock into chamber that has windows and gloves where bag is cut and dumped into hopper/whatever.  99% of dust contained, no fuss, no muss.  Can probably build in a day or two from simple materials - longer if you want to get fancy or have OSHA issues with which to contend.

I do $#@! like this and your problem here sounds pretty easily resolved unless there is something crucial you have omitted.

----------

